# Beginning martial arts at age 41



## JamesGarr (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi, my name is James and I started learning a Chinese martial arts style called lai tung pai about six weeks ago.  I'm 41 and I've always wanted to learn a martial art, but until recently my health discouraged me from doing so.  After being overweight for years and finally contracting type 2 diabetes, I decided enough was enough, lost the weight, and started putting on muscle.  I no longer take medications, I control my diabetes with diet and exercise.  

Now that I'm in better shape than when I was in the Air Force, I'm having a great time learning kung fu both to continue keeping fit and as a way to balance my lifestyle.  For me, kung fu bridges my physical training regimen and my need for mental stimulation.   It is physical exercise that requires you to be thoughtful, and thus fits my personality perfectly.  And it's just damn cool and fun.

I am very pleased to be here.


----------



## Yondanchris (Jul 14, 2012)

Welcome to MT, glad you won the weight battle


----------



## sfs982000 (Jul 14, 2012)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## grumpywolfman (Jul 14, 2012)

Welcome to MT! :cheers:


----------



## Takai (Jul 14, 2012)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## seasoned (Jul 14, 2012)

Good for you James, we are all about success stories here on MT, and your's sounds awesome. Enjoy the site.


----------



## Carol (Jul 14, 2012)

Welcome James, and congrats on your success!


----------



## kitkatninja (Jul 15, 2012)

Congrats mate, welcome to the world of Martial Arts


----------



## Gemini (Jul 15, 2012)

It has been said, life begins at 40. You're only sociably late.  Best wishes with your training!


----------



## Cirdan (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi James, welcome to MT. Happy posting.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 16, 2012)

COOL!!!! another CMA (Chinese Martial Arts) person.....


Welcome to MT


----------



## Buka (Jul 17, 2012)

Welcome aboard. And, rock on!


----------



## Gentle Fist (Jul 17, 2012)

Never to late to discover new love.  Welcome to the boards!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 17, 2012)

JamesGarr said:


> Hi, my name is James and I started learning a Chinese martial arts style called lai tung pai about six weeks ago.  I'm 41 and I've always wanted to learn a martial art, but until recently my health discouraged me from doing so.  After being overweight for years and finally contracting type 2 diabetes, I decided enough was enough, lost the weight, and started putting on muscle.  I no longer take medications, I control my diabetes with diet and exercise.
> 
> Now that I'm in better shape than when I was in the Air Force, I'm having a great time learning kung fu both to continue keeping fit and as a way to balance my lifestyle.  For me, kung fu bridges my physical training regimen and my need for mental stimulation.   It is physical exercise that requires you to be thoughtful, and thus fits my personality perfectly.  And it's just damn cool and fun.
> 
> I am very pleased to be here.



Your story mirrors mine, except I started at age 46, discovered I had Type 2 Diabetes after beginning training, and I study Isshin-Ryu.  Unfortunately, I still have to take Metformin, and my diabetes is progressing despite the exercise, but working out definitely slows the progression of the disease.  I'm not in better shape than when I was in the Marines, but I'm definitely more flexible.

Congrats to you and welcome!


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jul 17, 2012)

Welcome to MT!  As you might have guessed, you're not the only one on the boards with your situation.  I wish you the best in your health, training, and posting!


----------



## celestial_dragon (Oct 16, 2012)

Welcome to MT, congrats on getting a control on your diabetes, you are gonna love training in kung fu.


----------



## Giant Marshmallow (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi James.  Glad to know I am not the only one starting in my 40's.  I started in September and turned 48 in December.  It's a lot of fun.

Congrats on your success so far, and keep it going.  (I too am working on the weight and general fitness)


----------

